# Senior bird with squinty eyes



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, thanks to anyone who is willing to read my long post and offer feedback…

At Thanksgiving, I adopted an elderly lutino cockatiel from a shelter. When I adopted her, I knew that she was old (probably 20+) and had arthritis in her feet/legs. Once we got home, I discovered she was also very thin (70g) and had runny poops, she was puffed-up and I know she vomited at least once. So 4 months later, after a round of flagyl, one of baytril, daily vitamins, benebac, and lots of love, she is doing so much better! She eats great - gained 6g! – and her poops look fine. Her balance has even improved – she used to sleep on both feet, now she sleeps on one, often with her head turned backward. She also can now raise her foot over her wing to scratch her head – she used to fall over when she tried to do that  She preens herself, chirps, loves scritches. and grinds her beak like a happy little lady. She definitely sleeps a lot, but given her age that makes sense to me.

So here is the issue: in spite of all of her progress, my vet is still very concerned because her eyes are squinty. It’s true, her eyes are often squinty – one moreso than the other. They are not red, or swollen, or runny: just squinty. I understand that this can be a sign of illness. On the other hand, she seems well otherwise. Is it possible this is only a sign of old age? Does anyone have an old cockatiel with squinty eyes? Could it be a lutino, light-sensitive thing (she has red eyes)? I could have a lot of additional tests done on her (her “poop test” was clear), but I hate to put her through that when she’s acting so well otherwise…... Can someone tell me what to expect with an old bird? My next oldest cockatiel is only 10 so this is new territory for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Unfortunately my cockatiel is only 4 and is such a lovely bird, I'm not sure how to help you but I wish you the best of luck with your beautiful bird


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel is 17 and I too have looked for info on older tiels and there doesn't seem to be much out there. It was so nice of you to take in this bird and it sounds like she is doing great under your care. I've never heard of the squinty eye thing but will try to see if I can find any info. Hopefully others here may know......


----------



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Is your tiel named Sunny?! That is my tiel's name, too 

Thank you both for your replies. Yes, I went to the shelter where I met Sunny and another tiel. I brought him home, but I couldn't get Sunny off my mind - I knew I'd made a mistake by not adopting her, too. So a week later and I went back for her and I'm so glad I did 

Thank you both for your replies!

:cinnamon: Charley
:tiel6: Sydney
:lutino: Sunny
:lutino: Poppy


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaaww! Thats awesome you took her in. 

I can't really help with aged tiels - my stinker is only 16 ish months old


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

flockoftiels said:


> Is your tiel named Sunny?! That is my tiel's name, too
> 
> QUOTE}:
> 
> Yes, my tiel's name is Sunny too (he's a boy.) He came to live with us when his former owner passed away. I've searched a lot on info on older tiels without much luck. The one problem my Sunny has is that he has trouble maintaining his good bacteria level. Our vet thinks he has a lower immunity level due to his age- which makes him more susceptible to "bad" bacteria. So he gets daily probiotics to help keep his good bacteria level up.


----------



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for your replies everyone, your tiels are beautiful 

Here are some pics of Sunny. In one you can kind of see her squinty eye - though it's more that I woke her up from a nap. In the other one she is on the left, that is her BF Poppy with her, he worships her


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Those pics are just beautiful.....and what a beautiful thing you did taking him in. Just wonderful !


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Those pictures are beautiful, you gave her the chance to spend her last years peacefully and surrounded by love, that's wonderful! 
The red eye sensitivity to light seems a reasonable possibility, I have noticed my lutino boy doing that too, sometimes. He is a rescue so I have no idea about his age. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> Those pictures are beautiful, you gave her the chance to spend her last years peacefully and surrounded by love, that's wonderful!
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I totally agree, the world needs more people like you


----------



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys, you are all kind  I just hope she's forgiven me for not taking her the first time! I tell you, that was the worst week, waiting until I could get back there to get her - I was so afraid something would happen to her.

One of my younger tiels is a bully, hogs the millet, she thinks she's Alpha Bird! Well she tried to take Sunny's treat last night and little Sunny went right after her!! Put her in her place, it was funny :lol: So Sunny still has lots of energy left, apparently - at least if you try to mess with her food! 

Bobobubu, I think with the red eyes, we could be onto something.... Sunnysmom, are probiotics the same as Benebac?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Benebac is an antifungal medicine-the name is amphotericin B. You use it to kill the bad fungi.Probiotics are natural and preventative -they boost ours and the birds immunity and,by doing so,help to avoid infections.


----------



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you, Nassrah, it seems like I should look into the probiotics for Sunny..... It sounds like I do not need a vet's prescription?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

No,I don't think so.I would suggest you give your Sunny the Zupreem pellets,it is one of the brands we buy for our cockatiels.Its very nutritious and it has already got good quality probiotics in its formula.Our babies here love the Zupreem Harvest Feast and the Garden Goodness.These are all suggestions,try to check them and see if you like them.All the best X x Teresa from Brazil


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

flockoftiels said:


> Thank you, Nassrah, it seems like I should look into the probiotics for Sunny..... It sounds like I do not need a vet's prescription?


You don't need a prescription for probiotics. However, I do get mine from my vet. It's actually cheaper for me to buy it from him. If you do buy probiotics, just make sure you're getting probiotics specifically for birds. 

And your tiels are adorable.


----------



## flockoftiels (Mar 22, 2014)

Zupreem pellets and probiotics, which are cheaper at the vet's: Got it! Thank you both for the tips 

Sunny'smom, thank you! I appreciate that - everyone on this forum is so kind and welcoming! They are my babies so of course I think they're cute - I have pictures of them on my desk at work! - but I find every cockatiel pretty darn adorable


----------

